
HP's Qualcomm Snapdragon-Powered Envy X2 - vezycash
https://www.windowscentral.com/hps-qualcomm-snapdragon-powered-envy-x2-now-preorder?utm_source=wc_tw&utm_medium=tw_card&utm_content=54305&utm_campaign=social
======
gdamjan1
obligatory: Does it run Linux?

